# Puppy food vs adult dog food



## Warren.morley (Dec 16, 2012)

I have 2 dogs, one GSD pup, bo, who is almost 8 weeks and an almost 2 yr old, franky, part setter,part shepherd, collie mix (that's what he looks like to me) and I am having the hardest time keeping Bo out of frankys food.. Bo is eating puppy chow but he'll stop dead middle of eating and go get frankys food(dog chow)...idk if this is a bad thing or not... When can a pup transition to a dog food from puppy food? Thanks ahead of time for the help...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Everyone has different opinions on this topic like many others. Some say wait until 1yr old others say it doesnt matter as long as it is a good food. I guess it goes with do what sbest for you and your puppy. I ended up switching the last of our liter pups 4months old to half raw half reg food that can be fed as early as 2 weeks.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

"Puppy Chow" and "Dog Chow" are two of the worst foods on the market. It's like eating McDonalds or any other kind of fast food every day. I'd seriously consider getting both of your dogs off that stuff.

To answer your original question, there's really no difference between most puppy and adult formulas. Just look at the ingredient list and GA and tell me how different they look because there probably won't be much of a difference. Most adult formulas are perfectly fine for puppies. I can't ever remember giving one of my dogs a puppy formula kibble over the years.


----------



## Warren.morley (Dec 16, 2012)

What kind of food do you recommend? I had no idea dog chow was that bad... I've fed franky that since he was a pup and he's never had any problems health wise...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It really is a poor quality food. Just google it or search the subject on this site and you'll find plenty of info.

As for what to feed... there's plenty of good foods out there, so there's no right answer. What do you have access to? Any petco, petsmarts, or mom and pop shops near you? Are you open to ordering online?

Check the diet and nutrition section of this forum. You'll get plenty of opinions on the subject.

Diet & Nutrition - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Here's another site you might want to look at. The site's dedicated to reviewing dog kibbles. They're a little biased towards certain types of food, but it's a good reference point if you really have no clue about good vs bad dog foods. 

Dog Food Reviews by Brand


----------



## Warren.morley (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a petsmart as well as a Walmart and target...and I am not against ordering online, it would just depend on what I was ordering... Ill look at the links though... Thanks!


----------

